# Announcement



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok so I'm ready to share a little surprise that kinda came up. I got a call yesterday late afternoon from a lady I know that volunteers at a animal shelter. She knew I'd been looking for a little female chihuahua. Yesterday morning a lady brought in 2 babies a male & female that are 8 weeks old. Her daughters chi had puppies & these were the only 2 they hadn't sold & she was tired of dealing with them. 
So after much debating I've decided to rescue that little girl. I felt bad about calling the breeder of the other little female I was getting & telling her i was backing out but she did have someone else on stand-by wanting her. Surprisingly she was touched that I was adopting this one. 
I feel good about making the decision to adopt this little girl. This shelter is not well known around here so it's hard for them to find homes for any of the animals. 
So I'm going to pick her up in the morning! I'll share pictures when we get home & settled in!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Amy 8 weeks is very young so make sure you have nutrical on hand. Will the shelter let you foster the boy where they can stay together a little longer? I am so happy you decided to rescue. You are doing the right thing and we will all be here to help you a long the way.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I know we chatted about this already Amy, but I just wanted to say again how
proud I am of you for adopting and I wish you lots of happiness with your new
best friend! Please don't be shy to ask any questions, if they arise. Enjoy!


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Huly said:


> Amy 8 weeks is very young so make sure you have nutrical on hand. Will the shelter let you foster the boy where they can stay together a little longer? I am so happy you decided to rescue. You are doing the right thing and we will all be here to help you a long the way.


I know I'm so nervous about her being that young! I did plan on going to pick up that Nutrical tomorrow before I go get her. I'm not sure if they would let me foster him but I will ask cause that's probably a good idea. 
Thank you!! I'm glad I'll have you guys to turn to cause I know I'll need the help!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

~LS~ said:


> I know we chatted about this already Amy, but I just wanted to say again how
> proud I am of you for adopting and I wish you lots of happiness with your new
> best friend! Please don't be shy to ask any questions, if they arise. Enjoy!


Thank you LS!! You're such a wonderful person!! 
I just felt like this little girl needed me. I know I'll be smothering everyone with questions! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

That is so great! Congrats ! Can't wait to see her!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome I am so excited for you! If it is like most shelters they would be happy to as it is stressful on young pups and most have a shortage of fosters. We are here to help so ask all the questions you need


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Evelyn said:


> That is so great! Congrats ! Can't wait to see her!


Thank you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Huly said:


> Awesome I am so excited for you! If it is like most shelters they would be happy to as it is stressful on young pups and most have a shortage of fosters. We are here to help so ask all the questions you need


Thanks!! I appreciate it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Congratulations!! It's a wonderful thing that you are adopting this little girl! Can't wait for pics.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Many congrats!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> Congratulations!! It's a wonderful thing that you are adopting this little girl! Can't wait for pics.


Thank you!! I'll be sure to post them ASAP! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

TLI said:


> Many congrats!! Can't wait to see pics!


Thank you very much!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrishW (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh, how fun! I can't wait to see her pics!


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

TrishW said:


> Oh, how fun! I can't wait to see her pics!


Thanks! I can't wait for you guys to meet her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Congrats!! Rescuing is such a rewarding experience, I am so happy you chose to bring her home! I wanna see pics!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

That's awesome!!! Now you know when you foster the boy you will fall in love and be a foster failure! Lol


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Congrats!! Rescuing is such a rewarding experience, I am so happy you chose to bring her home! I wanna see pics!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!! They say she's little so I'm thinking we would be able to use your BB for sure. We shall see! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you so much for adopting from a shelter! :cheer:


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

cpaoline said:


> That's awesome!!! Now you know when you foster the boy you will fall in love and be a foster failure! Lol


Thanks for the vote of confidence!! LOL I thought the same thing myself though... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

chaiteahuahua said:


> Thank you so much for adopting from a shelter! :cheer:


Thanks! I'm glad I did!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I bet you can't sleep, huh? 


Even I'm excited for you!


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

~LS~ said:


> I bet you can't sleep, huh?
> 
> 
> Even I'm excited for you!


How'd ya guess? Psychic abilities again? 
LOL I am very excited!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Bahahaha.........YES! 


What time are you going to pick up your little muffin? Are you set for food, dishes, blanket/bed, etc?


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

~LS~ said:


> Bahahaha.........YES!
> 
> 
> What time are you going to pick up your little muffin? Are you set for food, dishes, blanket/bed, etc?


Knowing me I'll get there before they open standing at the door tapping my foot, hands on hips!! 
I do have everything except the food & also some Nutrical. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Haha, why not just go now? Camp the night!  
You know you want to! haha



It's so hard being on this forum I tell you! Seeing people get puppies,
it really gives me puppy fever, but I'm definitely at the limit with my pack.
Still though...puppy fever!


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

~LS~ said:


> Haha, why not just go now? Camp the night!
> You know you want to! haha
> 
> 
> ...


Haha!! Hmm..I can sleep in the back of my Explorer!! LOL! 

Oh I bet it does give you puppy fever!! I've got it bad!! Plus all these post for stuff you can buy...it's too much pressure!! LOL! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

how EGG-citing! :lol: !!! so happy for you! now where is a pic!  hehe! i got KC when she was 8 weeks old :] she had food in her bowl constantly when i had to leave for work and putting her in a playpen worked wonders for a couple months


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> how EGG-citing! :lol: !!! so happy for you! now where is a pic!  hehe! i got KC when she was 8 weeks old :] she had food in her bowl constantly when i had to leave for work and putting her in a playpen worked wonders for a couple months


I know right!!! Lol, I'll post her pictures as soon as I get her home tomorrow! 
That playpen is awesome! I'm home all the time so I'm not sure how our schedule will be. I'm planning on feeding canned food, so I'm gonna feed her 4 times a day & see how that goes.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lulajane said:


> I know right!!! Lol, I'll post her pictures as soon as I get her home tomorrow!
> That playpen is awesome! I'm home all the time so I'm not sure how our schedule will be. I'm planning on feeding canned food, so I'm gonna feed her 4 times a day & see how that goes.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


yay cant wait!!!!  puppy breff! yea i loved this playpen! up until she hopped over it while i was checkin her out on the nannycam LOL! she was a climber


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> yay cant wait!!!!  puppy breff! yea i loved this playpen! up until she hopped over it while i was checkin her out on the nannycam LOL! she was a climber


Oh how funny!! Did you holler at her through the cam?! LOL! "Get back in yer bed young lady!"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lulajane said:


> Oh how funny!! Did you holler at her through the cam?! LOL! "Get back in yer bed young lady!"
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


ahahaha i was at work, i have a picture somewhere in my 4000 mobile uploads on fb lmao!


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

I can't wait to see pictures! Have you chosen a name yet?


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> ahahaha i was at work, i have a picture somewhere in my 4000 mobile uploads on fb lmao!


Ha I'm the same way! I'm always uploading pics of my boys so I know I'll take loads of pics of her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Tessa'smom said:


> I can't wait to see pictures! Have you chosen a name yet?


I haven't!  I'm having a tough time deciding. I like the names Gypsy, Gracie & Pippa...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lulajane said:


> Ha I'm the same way! I'm always uploading pics of my boys so I know I'll take loads of pics of her.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


that calls for a friend request, come on! i wanna stalk u :foxes15: :coolwink:


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Hurry up with the photos woman!!! 😁


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Lulajane said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence!! LOL I thought the same thing myself though...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I hold the record for foster failure in my rescue! Less than 6 hours I adopted my hound Gibbs


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> that calls for a friend request, come on! I wanna stalk u :foxes15: :coolwink:


me too me too


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Ah!!! So exciting!!!! Thank you for rescuing her! I am glad I did not see this post last night or I would not have been able to sleep for your excitement!!! I will stalk all day until the pictures are up 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

So how is our little Gypsy? 



That name you are considering has my vote, I think it's pretty neat, very different.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

What no pictures yet!!!! I read thorough hoping for pics...LOL Congratulations by the way!!!


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey everyone! We're home & everything. It's been a LONG day of thunderstorms & power outages. I'll get the pics uploaded as soon as I can. The little boy also got adopted so he didn't come home with me. 
Pippa is finally home though!! I'm gonna make a new thread introducing her with her pictures. I have a couple of concerns with her. She's just so tiny & it's so sad the condition she's in. It makes me so friggin mad!! I'm giving her Nutrical twice a day whether she will need it. Not much just a little bit. I'm feeding her the canned Wellness Grain-Free Puppy to fatten her up some. 
More to come!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

If she is really tiny I might increase the nutrical and feedings. Any breeder puppy specialist thoughts????


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Huly said:


> If she is really tiny I might increase the nutrical and feedings. Any breeder puppy specialist thoughts????


How often do you suggest? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Depending on her size and body shape up to 4 meals and doses of nutrical but I have never raised puppy chis.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

This is so great! I'm glad you got a puppy from a shelter. I would have, but the shelters here rarely have small dogs.


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm uploading pictures now!! 
Pippa is now Gypsy...LOL she's showed her little personality today.


----------

